# Embarq 660 Problem



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

Alright...I wanted a MODEM, not a router, so I asked for one, and they gave me this Modem/Router all in one thing...I specifically did not want a router to avoid protocol altering and crap like that getting in the way of hosting and connecting to servers I set up for the games I work so hard to program...I am supposedly using the "modem" capabilities of it, but router stuff is obviously interfering. I have port forwarded, even thought that shouldn't matter since I'm using it as a modem. I have configured the firewall fully. I do not have any type of router at all (exept this wierd 660 "modem", as they call it...) I have no LinkSys or whatever it was called. I just want a normal modem. Why can I still not connect properly, recieve no connection from everyone in the session, etc.?

I used to be on a crappy old 16Gig hard drive Dell computer that ran a few games I played, and I had a little Sprint modem, but after switching to this new $3500 Alienware Area-51 7500 (with the new modum/router), I get this problem. I actually tried switching the Embarq 660 with the old Sprint modem and everything worked absolutely perfectly, but as the Sprint modem was an older model, the connection was way too slow for my liking. I do like how fast the Embarq 600 is. Thanks in advance,

~Tom


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Not sure which model Zyxel modem you have but try these instructions:

http://kb.earthlink.net/case.asp?article=69205

What you need to see is if you can set your modem/router into bridged mode so it acts strictly as a modem.


----------



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok; I have EQ-660R and the one on the tutorial says Prestige 660R-61, and the IP's are a little differient, but I'll try them anyways. Thanks.

EDIT: I followed the instructions and found that I could not access the internet at all. I had to reset to factory defaults.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The fact that you have the option to put the modem/router into bridge mode is encouraging. Now I wasn't sure of one thing. Do you have a router? Also, I'm not familiar with Embarq service. Does it require a PPPoE authentication? What ever you're plugging in to the EQ-660, does it get an IP from the ISP?

You may have to call Embarq's tech support for them to walk you through specific settings under the bridge mode option to make sure this works properly. I found an apparent dead link on dslreports.com which was supposed to tell you how to do this. The information got pulled for some reason.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have PPPoE and it requires a user name and password, you normally have to configure the router's WAN configuration with that data to get a connection.

Can you point to the home page for the ISP you are using?


----------



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have a router?
No, just the actual EQ-660 hardware...The box that has the 3 plugs, all 3 of which I'm using: Modem cord for the wall, Cord to the computer, Cord to...I'm not sure but I think the power outlet (It's black).

Does it require a PPPoE authentication?
Not sure what that is, but the login page for my EQ660 looks exactly like he one on the link you gave me on the second post, but mine doesnt have the same name as theirs.

What ever you're plugging in to the EQ-660, does it get an IP from the ISP?
The only thing I'm plugging into the 660 is a modem cord into the wall and one into my computer. No extra attachments or anything, cause I only need it as a normal modem.

My EQ660's homepage is http://www.embarq.com/ i guess...
The System Config page is http://192.168.2.1/


----------



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> If you have PPPoE and it requires a user name and password, you normally have to configure the router's WAN configuration with that data to get a connection.
> Can you point to the home page for the ISP you are using?


Here's what my WAN setup looks like. Not sure what some of these mean.

WAN - WAN Setup

Name [EMBARQ]
Mode [Routing/Bridge]
Encapsulation [PPPoA/RFC 1483]
Multiplex [VC/LLC]
Virtual Circuit ID 
VPI : 8
VCI : 35
ATM QoS Type [CBR/UBR/VBR]
Cell Rate
Peak Cell Rate cell/sec : 0
Sustain Cell Rate cell/sec : 0
Maximum Burst Size : 0


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why are you concerned with bridging the EQ-660 if you don't have a separate router? Just configure your router to put the single computer in the DMZ, you'll accomplish the same result.

Here's a thread on bridge mode with your modem and Embarq: http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r17649087-Major-Issues-after-BRIDGE-MODE-Zyxel-EQ660R


----------



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Why are you concerned with bridging the EQ-660 if you don't have a separate router? Just configure your router to put the single computer in the DMZ, you'll accomplish the same result.
> 
> Here's a thread on bridge mode with your modem and Embarq: http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r17649087-Major-Issues-after-BRIDGE-MODE-Zyxel-EQ660R


I've seen that thread before.
You don't understand, I don't have a router at all. I dont even use the EQ660 router, I am strictly using a modem. Cord in the wall, cord to the computer. That. No routers involved. The problem is that the EQ660 can also act as a router if setup that way, but I didn't, but the router capabilities are still interfering with the Modem side.

Also, the problem in that post is differient. He has a LinkSys router or whatever. I don't have any router at all (as emphasized above XD).


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The computer you are plugging in to the modem needs to have an IP address assigned by your ISP to work through their connection. Which means you need to set up you computer to get a DHCP address. I agree with John....why are you not just using the routing function of your 660 and get port forwarding configured correctly?


----------



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

Well it's obviously working through their connection, or I wouldnt be able to post this right now...I just want a modem with no protocol alteration (what a router does) of any sort interfering with the games I both make and play.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

What do you mean by this protocol alteration? The router only does a NAT translation. It doesn't mess with the underlying protocol. If routers do mess with how protocol connections work, networks and the internet wouldn't function.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you put the computer in the DMZ, you'll have what you want.


----------



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

How do I do that?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You configure the Embarq router to put a local network in the DMZ, then assign a static IP address to the computer that matches that address. You'll want to assign this static IP address in the same subnet as the router's base address but outside the range of the router's DHCP server address pool.


----------



## Ataxia (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't even see where DMZ is...Is there a link you can give me showing how to do this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not really, I don't have the user manual for that router, and I can't find one on an Internet search.


----------



## embarq_lamontl (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Ataxia,

This is a message from Lamont with Embarq Customer Support. I would like to apologize for any frustration you may have encountered with the modem. I noticed that you have tried to bridge the modem. When the modem is bridged all of its routing functions are turned off and the device becomes a true modem only. With the modem in bridged mode our network needs at least 15 minutes for the WAN IP address to update and for the pc to receive the updated address. Once that address is updated then you should be able to connect and not have any restrictions. To bridge the modem follow these steps:

1. The login screen for the modem will show. The modems default password (1234) will show up in the Password box. (Even if the password has been changed) Hit Enter or click on Login.

2. The next screen will prompt you to change the default password. Though it is not a requirement, you can change your modem password here. Once you have entered the new password click Apply or you can just click Ignore.

3. This is the Main Menu in the modems GUI. Click on Diagnostic listed under the Maintenance menu.

4. In the Diagnostic Menu select the Network Layer option.

5. In the Network Layer Menu Click the Release button.
This will release the IP address and allow the customer to pull an IP without waiting for the lease to expire.

6. Click the button labeled Change to Bridge Mode.

7. Once the modem has completed the change the following message will appear on the screen.

Current operating mode is Bridge mode.
Please notice:
1. If you want to access the modem again, please manually assign the PC with 
IP of 192.168.2.2, subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.
2. If you want to get connected to the Internet, please reboot your PC.

8. To take this device out of Bridged mode, use the reset button. The modem 
will reset to DHCP in a routed mode using ENET ENCAPS.

Please reply to the following email address if you had any additional concerns about this issue. We strive for complete customer satisfaction and with your help we can improve our service. Thank you for using Embarq, your complete communications solution.

Lamont L.
Embarq Customer Support
[email protected] 
For additional support please visit www.embarq.com/support or call 1-877-646-3282
Voice | Data | Internet | Wireless | Entertainment


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for jumping in here, I couldn't find the exact instructions for bridging that router.

My feedback is it would be nice to put that procedure on your support site.


----------

